# colors in console



## terietor (Jun 14, 2010)

hello,

i have just emigrated from gentoo linux in freebsd.

i like freebsd very much and this will be my distro.

in gentoo linux i could use framebuffer in order to make my tty more "beautiful"
because i use very often tty i use x only if i want to see a movie or something like that.

Can u help me in order to make my tty better?

this is an example how i want to make my tty.


```
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs22/f/2007/340/2/c/Gentoo_Framebuffer_and_Vim_by_TopperHarley999.png
```

P.S.f course instead of "g" i will put a daemon..


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 14, 2010)

for colors you don't need the framebuffer. 
I never tried to, but i know that you can use misc/grc for coloring any console output. 
As for fb, i can't find the how-to now, but you should recompile your kernel with 
	
	



```
options VESA
options SC_PIXEL_MODE
```
and use `$ vidcontrol -i mode VESA_800x600 foreground` to get high-res console. 
for every console every boot, you sould use 
	
	



```
allscreens_flags="vidcontrol -i mode VESA_800x600 foreground"
```
 in your /etc/rc.conf
And for background picture, as i remember jfbterm had that functionality.
P.s.: why do you prefer using 'raw' ttys, not the rxvt/xterm on top of raw X? That could be much easier for that 'beautifullness'.


----------



## terietor (Jun 14, 2010)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> P.s.: why do you prefer using 'raw' ttys, not the rxvt/xterm on top of raw X? That could be much easier for that 'beautifullness'.



can you explain this to me?i didn't understand you.

thanks for the info.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 14, 2010)

> can you explain this to me?i didn't understand you.


Just start X11 with transparent fullscreen xterm/rxvt (transparency set via .Xdefaults, fullscreen, probably, too. Or via -geometry option in your .xinitrc), set wppr with feh or some tool of your choice, install misc/tmux or sysutils/screen for multiple terminal sessions in one xterm window, be happy (with that - you'll have no time-killing kernel compilation and configuring jfbterm/fb)
And you'll get some cool thingys like dualhead support and better fonts and full utf8 support. 
You'll get something like this.

To get some graphic support with no (probably painfull) -geometry switches every time you need to run firefox or something, try x11-wm/xmonad or x11-wm/dwm or ion3 (that you will have to compile by hand due to some brain-damage of its main developer); i'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## terietor (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks for your informations.

but if i want to use at the same time x and xterm could i do it?

i want to add "beautifulness" to ttys in order to gain the knowledge of how-to.

this is the basic reason that i left gentoo linux for freebsd.

i don't care if something is difficult to be achieved in FBSD i do care if this "something" is possible to be achieved in FBSD.

it's all about knowledge.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 14, 2010)

> it's all about knowledge


imho, that knowledge is useless.


> but if i want to use at the same time x and xterm could i do it?


I don't get what you mean: the whole post was about it, also xterm is terminal for X11.


----------



## terietor (Jun 14, 2010)

so..
you suggest me to start me desktop enviroment and instead of my desktop's enviforment konsole to use xterm or rxvt.
right?



> set wppr with feh or some tool of your choice.



what do u mean?


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 14, 2010)

> desktop enviroment


What for? You do not need one for just running a terminal.
Just plain X with xterm in .xinitrc.


> what do u mean?


You want some cool picture in the background: graphics/feh can set bg picture for X.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2010)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> You want some cool picture in the background: graphics/feh can set bg picture for X.



xsetroot can also do that, and is installed with xorg.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 14, 2010)

as i know from googling, it can handle only bmp images.


----------



## hedwards (Jun 15, 2010)

For X, just choose a color capable terminal. The command to use is ls -G . It'll turn things colorful for you. Or you can even add it as an alias to speed things up.


----------

